# Bad Deal



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Is there anyone who actually doesn't believe in divorce, yet has gone through a divorce more than once? 

Have you for some strange reason, just got the bad end of the stick. Maybe things have happened out of your control. Perhaps you have been cheated on twice.


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Monty4321 said:


> Is there anyone who actually doesn't believe in divorce, yet has gone through a divorce more than once?
> 
> Have you for some strange reason, just got the bad end of the stick. Maybe things have happened out of your control. Perhaps you have been cheated on twice.


Hell Monty, Ill admit it. I like being married and everything it stands for. I do not like divorce and disagree with it, however, with that being said, Ive had two of them. Both ended for what I consider legitimate reasons to divorce. The first was very violent and I refused to have my son raised in that environment. I absolutely did not want anything to do with her anymore. The second one cheated and I still wanted to reconcile early on, I later decided it was best to end that one also since there is absolutely now way I would ever trust her a$$ again. So yeah, I guess I have had to take a bite of the sh!t sandwich, twice!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I did not believe in divorce and got divorced. 

This is why I am really skeptical about remarriage (for me, personally). Not sure I'd ever do it again.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Just check my screen name... and yes, I firmly believe(d) "I love you" = forever, and that divorce is not an option on the table once married.
And yet here I am, embarking upon my 2nd. 
Both wives cheated. The first had the "decency" to enter her EA and recognize it meant she probably should not be married. The second "fell in love" with an OM and I found out, have moved out after nearly a year of attempting R and realizing I just can't do it.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I did not believe in divorce and got divorced.
> 
> This is why I am really skeptical about remarriage (for me, personally). Not sure I'd ever do it again.












Same here....if course I was cheated on...so I am slowly coming around that I might try again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

2xloser said:


> Just check my screen name... and yes, I firmly believe(d) "I love you" = forever, and that divorce is not an option on the table once married.
> And yet here I am, embarking upon my 2nd.
> Both wives cheated. The first had the "decency" to enter her EA and recognize it meant she probably should not be married. The second "fell in love" with an OM and I found out, have moved out after nearly a year of attempting R and realizing I just can't do it.


Ouch. Sorry to hear that. Yes I can tell by your screen name. You ever getting back out there. How are you perceived when a date knows you've been down the road a few times?


----------



## donavan12cute (Jul 24, 2012)

divorce it depends on the situation of getting marriage of one another. but here in the Philippines divorce is not legal.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

oh my ... so your married for life ? 

~sammy


----------

